
Facebook Has Assembled a Small Army of Fact-Checkers. Too Small - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-21/facebook-has-assembled-a-small-army-of-fact-checkers-too-small
======
wallace_f
We need a Ministry of Truth. Democracy is too dangerous to be left in the
hands of the peasants to decide what's true or correct for them. /s

